# 24/7 pro w/ tac. light



## Razorback kid (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I just joined and i have a question. I just bought a 24/7 40 s&w with a tac. light on the front. I was wondering if anybody knows of a holster that will fit it. Thanks for your responses.


----------

